# Lassen RC



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

First time sitting at home waiting for results while one of my dogs are running.....Hate it. I guess I'm not sitting at home, I'm at work.

Good luck to all and please let me know how that little yella female did in the Derby.

Go Dixie

Thanks

Josh


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

ACEBLDRS said:


> First time sitting at home waiting for results while one of my dogs are running.....Hate it. I guess I'm not sitting at home, I'm at work.
> 
> Good luck to all and please let me know how that little yella female did in the Derby.
> 
> ...


I know your pain - I did not think it would be that big of a deal letting my Pro run Butthead, but man oh man is the waiting a killer!!!

Best of luck in the Derby!

Keep yourself occuppied, it helps!

FOM


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm Tammy's fingers for this weekend. Weather's gorgeous at Lassen trial.

Open: 8 scratches so 66 running. The Open didn't finish the first series--6 dogs to run tomorrow morning. Tammy said there were some 'pops' on the long bird. 

I don't know Dixie's number Josh, but here are the placements for the Derby: there were 5 scratches in the Derby, so they had 19 starters. Here are the placements:

1st #12
2nd #22
3rd #21
4th #24
RJ: 13
JAMS: 5,7, 10, 11, 18, 20

Amateur and Qual begin tomorrow morning. 

Suzanne B


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Josh you got 4th CONGRATS!!


----------



## talingr (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow, 1st three places in the derby are all by Chopper as well as three of the JAMS. 

L


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

I just recieved the call our little Chopper x Tequila sunrise pup got third. We are really excited she just thirteen months and she finished all four derbys she has ran.
________
Mexico city hotel


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

congratulations Josh


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Russ said:


> congratulations Josh


Thanks guys, but it is kind of hard for "ME" to get 4th when I was building a house in San Jose all day. LOL

All credit goes to Dixie and Billy!!!!

Finally something other than GREEN.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

I saw your little yellow run the 4th series. She pinned the first bird and had just a little hook and picked up the second. Nice Dog!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to "Team Dixie" on your 4th!

FOM


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congrats to #12 First place! Bob Crabb and Windy! 3 derby wins!


----------



## Keith Allison (Dec 29, 2003)

Congrats Josh!

I think I know that dog! 

Keith


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Callbacks for the Open 2nd series: 41 dogs back.

4 5 6 7 8 9 16 17 20 22 24 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 38 39 40 41 43 45 46 47 48 49 52 57 58 59 62 63 64 66 70 71 73 74 

Suzanne B
aka Tammy's fingers


----------



## talingr (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks Suzanne & Tammy,

Any news on the qual yet? 

Linda


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Keith Allison said:


> Congrats Josh!
> 
> I think I know that dog!
> 
> Keith


Yes you do know that dog. Thanks Keith.

Dixie has been really close in all of her Derby's, she has just been up against some other good dogs. Good to finally see her place. Would be nice to get some blue or red before she ages out.

Hope all is well with you guys.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Just got back from showing property and not a thiing on my answering machine--darn! Will post as soon as Tammy calls.
Suzanne B


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Anything on the Qual ?


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Qualifying callbacks to the water blind:

4, 5, 8, 9, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 22, 25, 30, 32, 34


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

Limited Q results. Debbie Ziegler won the Q with her dog Joker, and then went on to place 4th with her other dog Flint. Flint has just come off nine weeks of an Elizabethan color-How cool is that.

Not sure about the other placements.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Open Finished at 5:30'ish:

Here's what I know: Took 11 dogs to the 4th -

1st - #? - Millforge on a Roll - (O) Gretchen & Joe Augustyn (H) Bill Sargenti
2nd - #? - World Famous Rosa - (O) Dave Morton (H) LuAnn Pleasant
3rd - #? - World Famous Magical Mischief- (O) Gretchen & Joe Augustyn (H) Bill Sargenti
4th - #? - Flyway's Fast Eddie Grimsby - (O) Helen & Don Graves (H) Don
RJ - #? - ??? - (H) Gary Zellner (Not sure which dog)

Workin' on the Amateur - Finished the water blind around noon - rumor has it the 4th was a quad-

1st ?# Hightest Black Ty Affair - (O) Portia & Chris Hatch (H) Chris
2nd ?# Little Bit Dangerous - (O) Connie & Joe Beitler (H) Joe
3rd - ?# Riverside Rough Rider - (O/H) Dave Terry
4th - ?# - ??? (H) Gary Zellner (Not sure which dog)
RJ - ?# TealCreeks Patton Saber - (O) Portia & Chris Hatch (H) Chris

I don't have any on the JAM's if any from either stake. I typed the information from memory so if I left off title or spelled something wrong, please accept my apologies.

CONGRATULATION TO ALL ! and a Special Thanks to Suzanne for extending my fingers.!!!!


----------

